# Plow mounting question



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a good deal on a lightly used Eagle snow plow. With full mounting equip (push tubes, etc.) The guy said he will throw in the mounting plate from is Yamaha ATV... but I have a honda recon. Will this plate fit?? can I make it fit?? if not, hoiw much does a mounting plate cost and where can I find one?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Zach;709272 said:


> I found a good deal on a lightly used Eagle snow plow. With full mounting equip (push tubes, etc.) The guy said he will throw in the mounting plate from is Yamaha ATV... but I have a honda recon. Will this plate fit?? can I make it fit?? if not, hoiw much does a mounting plate cost and where can I find one?


$35-$40 new plate,


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

damn........


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

but you would most likely only have to drill new holes in the yamaha plate.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

hondarecon4435;709311 said:


> but you would most likely only have to drill new holes in the yamaha plate.


Im okay with that!


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

What are the main differences? cant be dramatic?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

It all depends on how big the frame is on the other quad, but for the most part it shouldn't be to big of a difference, but then again who knows.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;709349 said:


> It all depends on how big the frame is on the other quad, but for the most part it shouldn't be to big of a difference, but then again who knows.


Only one way to find out!purplebou


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a honda rubicon plate under my quad. the guy before me had it on there. he had to weld wings on it to make it wider. and I also had to drill a hole in the plate for the engine oil drain plug. here are some pics of it under the quad.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

if it is to skinny for the recon frame you could mount it on another steel plate that is bigger and cut the second plate to the size you need.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

alrighty.... as for the oil drain hole, Im not gonna leave the plate on year-round, my honda needs all the clearence it can get


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea i wish plow mounts didn't take away any clearence because i am always having to take the mount on and off to ride which is a huge pain


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my quad had 12inches of clearance stock. I put a 2 inch lift on it. so it has 14 inches now. then about inch when my mud tires are on. so I am good.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

You'd think they would make mounting tabs that go above the fraim rails...


----------

